# "Στη βάση" ή "βάση" των σημειώσεων



## unique (Mar 8, 2011)

ο David Sider θεωρεί στη βάση των σημειώσεων του Ibn abi Usabia, άραβα συλλέκτη ότι ...


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

Απρόθετο «βάση» σε θέση πρόθεσης δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει η δοτική «βάσει».

Να δούμε τώρα ποια διατύπωση είναι καλύτερη.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2011)

Μα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, και το "στη βάση" είναι εκσυγχρονισμός τού _επί τη βάσει_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Να δούμε τώρα ποια διατύπωση είναι καλύτερη.


Ακριβώς. Εδώ υπονοώ ότι θα προτιμούσα να φύγουμε από τη «βάση». :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2011)

Κατά βάση έχεις δίκιο.


----------



## unique (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

Θα μπορούσες να πεις:

Βάσει των σημειώσεων του Άραβα συλλέκτη Ibn abi Usabia, ο David Sider θεωρεί ότι ...
Με βάση τις σημειώσεις του Άραβα συλλέκτη Ibn abi Usabia, ο David Sider θεωρεί ότι ...
Στηριζόμενος στις σημειώσεις του Άραβα συλλέκτη Ibn abi Usabia, ο David Sider κρίνει ότι ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στηριζόμενος στις σημειώσεις του Άραβα συλλέκτη Ibn abi Usabia, ο David Sider κρίνει ότι ...


Γιατί όχι και: Βασισμένος στις σημειώσεις... (να μη χάνουμε το κεντρικό μοτίβο και να αποφεύγουμε και ερωτήσεις του στιλ «πού στηρίχτηκε ο Σάιντερ;»).


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί όχι και: Βασισμένος στις σημειώσεις... (να μη χάνουμε το κεντρικό μοτίβο και να αποφεύγουμε και ερωτήσεις του στιλ «πού στηρίχτηκε ο Σάιντερ;»).



Και πώς θα 'χαμε τη χαρά να σε δούμε στο νήμα μας; :)


----------



## unique (Mar 8, 2011)

Έχω πολλά τέτοια παραδείγματα στο κείμενο:
"Η παραπάνω θέση φαίνεται να κερδίζει σήμερα έδαφος σε σχέση με αυτή της Mariya Gimbutas που αναζητούσε τα ίχνη των Πρώτο-Ινδο-Ευρωπαίων (Π.Ι.Ε) βάσει του κριτηρίου «kurgan»"
"Βάσει των παγανιστικών στοιχείων που επανεντάχθηκαν στον κανόνα μέσω των Yashts τεκμαίρεται" 
"Ο μόνος ασφαλής τρόπος ελέγχου της γνώσης είναι η εφαρμογή του περιεχομένου της στην εμπειρία και η «η επιτυχής δράση» βάσει αυτής".
"Στόχος του ήταν ο βαθύς προσωπικός μετασχηματισμός του ανθρώπου στη βάση της αρχής της ελεύθερης επιλογής".


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 8, 2011)

unique said:


> Έχω πολλά τέτοια παραδείγματα στο κείμενο:
> "Η παραπάνω θέση φαίνεται να κερδίζει σήμερα έδαφος σε σχέση με αυτή της Mariya Gimbutas που αναζητούσε τα ίχνη των Πρώτο-Ινδο-Ευρωπαίων (Π.Ι.Ε) βάσει του κριτηρίου «kurgan»"
> "Βάσει των παγανιστικών στοιχείων που επανεντάχθηκαν στον κανόνα μέσω των Yashts τεκμαίρεται"
> "Ο μόνος ασφαλής τρόπος ελέγχου της γνώσης είναι η εφαρμογή του περιεχομένου της στην εμπειρία και η «η επιτυχής δράση» βάσει αυτής".
> "Στόχος του ήταν ο βαθύς προσωπικός μετασχηματισμός του ανθρώπου στη βάση της αρχής της ελεύθερης επιλογής".



Το κουργκάν θα το αφήσεις αμετάφραστο (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kourgane) ή, έστω, δίχως μεταγραφή; Και γιατί "Πρώτο-Ινδο-Ευρωπαίων" με δύο διαχωριστικά;

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τις αδιάκριτες ερωτήσεις, αλλά το κείμενο μου κέντρισε την περιέργεια...


----------



## unique (Mar 8, 2011)

Αγαπητέ Ρογήρε κάπου στο (αχανές) κείμενο δίνεται πλήρης περιγραφή τόσο του πολιτισμού Κουργκάν όσο και της ομώνυμης ταφικής αρχιτεκτονικής. Νομίζω ότι οι παύλες σε ενοχλούν και δεν έχω πρόβλημα να τις αφαιρέσω. Ωστόσο αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπήρχαν στο αγγλικό κείμενο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2011)

unique said:


> Νομίζω ότι οι παύλες σε ενοχλούν και δεν έχω πρόβλημα να τις αφαιρέσω. Ωστόσο αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπήρχαν στο αγγλικό κείμενο.


Έχουμε τη λέξη *πρωτοϊνδοευρωπαϊκός* (εδώ ο όρος _πρωτοϊνδοευρωπαϊκή_ στην Πύλη), τη μόνη λέξη που μπορώ να σκεφτώ με δύο γιώτα με διαλυτικά. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Έχουμε τη λέξη *πρωτοϊνδοευρωπαϊκός* (εδώ ο όρος _πρωτοϊνδοευρωπαϊκή_ στην Πύλη), τη μόνη λέξη που μπορώ να σκεφτώ με δύο γιώτα με διαλυτικά. :)


 
Προχείρως (όχι προ-χοίρως): γαϊδουροϊστορίες.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2011)

daeman said:


> Προχείρως (όχι προ-χοίρως): γαϊδουροϊστορίες.


πρωτοϊνδοευρωπαϊκοϊστορικός


----------

